# procharger compressor surge issue



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

so the other day i decide to take my 06 gto procharged out for a drive, i decide to get on it really hard one time and i hear a massive amount of compressor surge suddenly the car feels different feels sluggish like it misfiring. I get home and find the bypass valve vacuum line is cut in half. I fix it and take the car out again but the problem is still there, wideband is showing lean when in boost 13.0 normally runs 11.5 and car is running like crap. Diablosport is showing lean on bank one and i have 53 engine misfire counts. I put my hand next to the procharger while the car is running and i can feel hot air coming out of the intake on the procharger instead of sucking in. Im worried the procharger spun a bearing but if anyone has any suggestions please let me know thanks. Also after procharger surged i could hear constant surgeing while i was giving it gas even at 2000 rpms.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like you have a leak in either the intake or charge tubing since it's lean like that. Possible it could have blown a tube off or maybe put a hole/split a tube?


----------

